# Questions about the contests... :)



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*About the contest. My Question is can you vote for more than one person?*

*My Entering Questions.*
*Can you enter more than one betta a month?* 

Like for example can i add one photo of a betta and then another of a different betta. 

*Then if i cannot then Can i add another photo of (updates) and newer photos of the same betta as recently?*

*Can i do that or will it violate the rules and/or regulations of this site?:-D:-D*


*:-?*kinda confused here need a little help. This is my first time entering this month.:-?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

According to these rules: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=24921 I'm lead to believe that you can only enter *one picture* for *one betta* each month. And no, you cannot vote more than once, ie. for more than one person.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi bettalover2033,

Kittles is right, you can enter and vote for one picture each month. While you can enter a picture of the same fish month after month if you wish, it should at least be a different picture each month.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay thank you very much


----------

